# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Видео "Как я поехал в Чечню"

## Lampada

Как я поехал в Чечню
Виды 2001 года. Ненормативная лексика. (Осторожно:  можно сдохнуть от смеха.)

----------


## Dimitri

Это жесть ))))) Но иностранцы вряд ли поймут и половины, с его-то акцентом местечковым =)

----------


## VendingMachine

Боян.

----------


## Dimitri

> Боян.

 Если я не знаю - значит, не баян.

----------


## Бармалей

WTF does баян/боян mean?

----------


## Dimitri

> WTF does баян/боян mean?

 "Баян" на интернет-сленге означает что-то старое, неактуальное. А так, это музыкальный инструмент (bayan) 
"Боян" - искажённая форма. Типа "превед"

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Бармалей  WTF does баян/боян mean?   "Баян" на интернет-сленге означает что-то старое, неактуальное. А так, это музыкальный инструмент (bayan) 
> "Боян" - искажённая форма. Типа "превед"

 Все ясно. Спасибо.

----------


## Dimitri

не за что ;)

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Боян.   Если я не знаю - значит, не баян.

 Ну как же, как же!.. Бог - и не знает? На пенсию пора... =)

----------


## BabaYaga

..... so if баян is something that's _really_ old, гармонь must be something that's a _little bit_ old (as a гармонь is a bit smaller....)? 
And "concertina" must then be news from, let's say, seven o'clock last night?   
PS: Rtyom! You're almost 3000 - and still looking so young!   ::

----------


## JJ

> Все ясно.

 Я думаю не всё.  ::  Есть такая старая шутка "хоронили тёщу, порвали 2 баяна". Однажды на форуме http://wwwboards.auto.ru/anecdotes за несколько дней так пыталось пошутить несколько десятков человек. Сначала таким шутникам говорили, что эта шутка уже была, потом просто стали в поле Subject указывать Баян (-) чтобы другие не тратили время. Синоним - Канада, по той же причине. Бывает говорят "канадский баян". Но просто баян более известен. 
Графическое обозначение [:]WWW[:]

----------


## Rtyom

Вообще-то "...порвали два баяна" имеет прямое значение: они так не любили тёщу, что радовались на похоронах.  *BabaYaga*, I'm getting older every day, не по дням, а по часам.  ::

----------


## Propp

This "Как я поехал в Чечню" guy has a very strong "o"-accent.
It's nice to hear after all those pretentious "a"-Moscovites, who think they are the center of the World and everyone should write words with "a", since "everybody speaks like that".

----------


## mooman

lol maybe for advanced students

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Non-natives will hardly understand him. Too much slang and sloppy speaking.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Non-natives will hardly understand him. Too much slang and sloppy speaking.

 Well, a Briton who works here at the office had no problem understanding him.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i understood ok, but still, not the easiest of listening. annoying that he kept stressing O's, крыша чуть не поехала   ::

----------


## Orpheus

> Non-natives will hardly understand him. Too much slang and sloppy speaking.

  Я прочти ничего не понял. Послушал числа, и несколько городов, но это всё.

----------


## basurero

Это еще пример того, как легко понимать русские звуки, но смысл совершенно непонятен!

----------


## Chuvak

> Это пример того, как легко понимать русские звуки, но смысл совершенно непонятен!

 Or: "Это еще один пример того......

----------


## Orpheus

> Это еще пример того, как легко понимать русские звуки, но смысл совершенно непонятен!

  Русские звутки, или слова?

----------

